# Personal Photography Website



## Ulriksen (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey!

I have had this for a while, but I have been really bad at updating it as I have been busy with school for the past year... I have always had a great passion for photography, and have recently tried to allocate more of my time with my camera (not forcing photography of course)

I would be glad if you could take a look at my website and give me your two cents. I would love to know the loading time and in general what you think of it!

www.stianulriksen.com 

Thank you!


----------



## furcibaker64 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi Ulriksen,
I love the way it looks. As far as loading time is concerned let me tell you this: I have a lousy connection (around 3 megas) and it loads fairly fast.


----------



## .SimO. (Sep 12, 2012)

"Sunset on the Rocks" Image is linked to the previous image "The Wall" On the home page slideshow.  

I would maybe suggest Animals be its own category under photography.  Easier navigation for individuals that don't initially hover Mother Nature.

The Journey portions of your trip in my opinion should showcase the locations.  You have captured great shots on your journeys but I feel some of the images are already utilized in a different category or doesn't relate to the journey itself in description.  Just my thoughts.

The About Me section is a great write-up although I don't feel your image of yourself is very strong.  You have stellar pictures and I'd like to see a revamp of your self portrait to be just as strong as the rest of your site.


Great website.  

-Johnny


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice, Will the web site work on handheld mobile devices


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 12, 2012)

*Moved to the Professional and Personal Photography Websites Forum*


----------



## sapper6fd (Sep 12, 2012)

I love the design but the load time for me is way to long.  May just be my connection at work, I'll have to check it out at home as well.  It is well laid out!


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 12, 2012)

The design in beautiful. Are the photos supposed to be pixelated or something? They have almost a mesh look to them?


----------



## .SimO. (Sep 12, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> The design in beautiful. Are the photos supposed to be pixelated or something? They have almost a mesh look to them?



I've seen quite a few templates like this from theme sites but I figured it was a way to protect the images. Not really sure but to me, doesn't really take away from the full viewing aspect.


----------



## Ulriksen (Sep 13, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> The design in beautiful. Are the photos supposed to be pixelated or something? They have almost a mesh look to them?



They have a dotted overlay, which I think make the website look a little bit better. If you want to see the photos alone, check them out under photography>featured  Thank you!



ldmlove1988 said:


> those pictures is really fantastic  ,really .i love it ..but how could i give you two cents?



Thank you so much! By giving you your two cents, I meant that as a way of contributing with your opinion.

Thank you all for your help and kind words!


----------



## foto_tuts (Sep 14, 2012)

I like it! The first image is very nice.. what did you use for that shot camera? Lens?


----------



## texkam (Sep 15, 2012)

This is how the type is rendering on my machine. Yuck! (FF 15.0.1)


----------

